# Substuting Butter, Shortening, Margaine etc.



## Sicilian (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, for Easter, i'm going to have some family over, and one of the girl's is a very healthy eater. So i'll make her a seperate dessert dish, now I just bought some ground flax seed meal, and it says you can substitute butter etc, for flaxseed in cooking, for a ratio of 3-1. 1/2 butter = 1 1/2 flaxseed. 

Have any of you tried this? I dont want to waste it, if it won't turn out good, i'll still add the sugar etc, just not the butter for her. Your thoughts?


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

What type of dessert product are you thinking about making with flax seed meal?  Baked goods are supposed to be a bit tricky.   I have cooked with the meal, but not so much with baked goods.  I was more prone to add it to granola.  

How much butter is in the dessert?  Actually, I am more familiar with substituting apple sauce for butter in some desserts.  I think it is a bit risky trying to bake with flax seed if you are not familiar with its cooking properties.


----------



## Chef Wil (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with you Bethzaring, I use applesauce or banana to sub for butter in baked goods. I also use cream cheese if the fat isn't a large issue. It gives a very creamy taste and texture to most foods and is less fat than any of the mentioned fats.


----------

